# 2019-2020 Regular Season Schedules are Posted



## Savage (Jul 12, 2019)

http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=MTE2MTAwODA=&partialGames=1


----------



## Savage (Jul 19, 2019)

Looking at the schedules, it appears that the the DA has left October 5-6 and October 12-13 open with no scheduled games. 

I am thinking that perhaps there will still be games scheduled for the Fall Regional Group Stage of the Cup Competition.

Anybody have any information regarding the open weekends or Fall Regional Group Stage of the Cup Competition?


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 19, 2019)

I think there is a showcase in Dallas in October


----------



## timbuck (Jul 19, 2019)

I know that SCDSL has some dates left open for SAT/ACT testing for 2004 and older age groups.
http://scdslsoccer.com/2019-observed-test-dates
Observed Test Dates for the 2019 Fall Season:

SAT = October 5th and November 2nd (Birth years 2004, 2003, 2002 and 2001)

ACT = September 14th and October 26th (Birth years 2004, 2003, 2002 and 2001)

PSAT = Ocotber 19th (All Birth Years 2005 and Older)


----------



## TigresFan (Aug 2, 2019)

Savage said:


> Looking at the schedules, it appears that the the DA has left October 5-6 and October 12-13 open with no scheduled games.
> 
> I am thinking that perhaps there will still be games scheduled for the Fall Regional Group Stage of the Cup Competition.
> 
> Anybody have any information regarding the open weekends or Fall Regional Group Stage of the Cup Competition?


Regional Cup qualifiers: 9/28-9/29 Venue TBD & 10/12-10/14 Venue TBD


----------

